# Luna's 1st Professional Groom



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, today was the day when we took Luna to a groomer in the next village to be left and groomed for the first time. We were slightly anxious and were prepared for her to return a different dog. But oh my goodness, the groomer certainly did know what she was doing. Luna looks absolutely brilliant. Much tidier but still our Luna!! Our groomer said she was an absolute angel and as good as gold, and could tell we had spent time bathing and grooming her as she was very accepting and not at all matted. What a relief! We feel so very lucky to have found a good groomer so local to us and who also works at the weekend. Here are the before and after photos:

BEFORE

























AFTER

























Harri x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

absolutely stunning
mar xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Swit swoo :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow they have done a lovely job, she looks gorgeous!!

x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

What a fabulous job they have done, she looks fab! Max is booked in with a Mobile groomer who is experienced in Cockapoo grooming, but not until January as they are very busy right now  xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks gorgeous. We won't be so lucky when Dylan is clipped next week. He is completely matted and will need to be scalped


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great job! You must be so thrilled and your work regularly grooming Luna has obviously paid off. 

I love her surprised expression in the first 'after' pic! Made me laugh!

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

Turi x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Great pictures. I thought Luna looked lovely in the 'before' photos, but the 'after' photos are simply stunning. :love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

One word Perfect!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She REALLY has done a good job...it seems really hit and miss with groomers.
Luna looks gorgeous.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lovely lovely xxx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Proper job!! Luna looks great, obviously a very good groomer.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah Luna .... you can see her pretty eyes now. She looks beautifully fluffed!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Wish your groomer lived near me!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely Luna! What a superb job!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah thank you everyone. You won't believe how relieved we are to find a groomer that listens to our needs and does what we ask. I love what she's done with her face. Hurray!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, Luna looks so beautiful 
I'm still putting off having Izzy groomed, I hope I find someone ad good as your groomer x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She looks gorgeous! Did she have much taken off her body? She still looks like she has most of the white tips on her fur! I'm really worried about having to get Pepper groomed when she's older - her blue roan coat is so gorgeous, I will be really upset if we have to loose the white bits!

Luna is still so clearly a lovely choccy roan! Beautiful!

H
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks lovely, her eyes are so gorgeous.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> She looks gorgeous! Did she have much taken off her body? She still looks like she has most of the white tips on her fur! I'm really worried about having to get Pepper groomed when she's older - her blue roan coat is so gorgeous, I will be really upset if we have to loose the white bits!
> 
> Luna is still so clearly a lovely choccy roan! Beautiful!
> 
> ...


She had more off than it looks. Her coat is definitely less thick or long, so about an inch I guess, with more around her bottom which is really shapely now (ooh er!). She also clippered a (1"?) runway on her tummy like Julia suggests which is fantastic - I can now rub her tummy without worrying about matting her wispy hair as this has now all gone .


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Harri is Luna's hair very curly nearer the skin? Buddys is really quite curly now apart from the ends his head is like shirley temple lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

she looks fabulous wonderful job they did ,is she sister to buddy ? they look alike very very gorgeous


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Janice. Yes they are brother & sister and look so similar!

Donna - she isn't curly at all near the skin, just wavy throughout. 

Isn't it interesting how they are all so different?

Xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you may find that the curliness near the skin is the adult coat coming through? Keep grooming Donna! 

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm grooming I'm grooming


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

She looks beautiful,


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks great, my local groomer was apparently 'young groomer of the year 2009 at crufts' we will know in a few months just how good she is!


----------

